# [USB] Automontage des clés Usb sous Gnome

## diascorn

Bonjour,

sous Gnome j'ai certaines clés USB qui sont montées automatiquement et visibles sur le bureau, et d'autres qui n'apparaissent pas.

Le fichier /var/log/messages montre que dans les deux cas la clé a été détectée. Je n'ai pas trouvé de différence significative entre ce qui est loggé dans les deux cas.

Pour celles qui n'apparaissent pas, le montage manuel (mount /dev/sdb1 /media) fonctionne.

J'ai fait différents essais du genre changer de noyau, changer les USE de tel ou tel paquet, mais ça n'a rien donné.

La version de noyau est 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 et celle de Gnome est 2.32.1-r2

Merci pour toute aide,

Ambroise DiascornLast edited by diascorn on Tue Sep 11, 2012 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Bonjour et bienvenue,

En premier, peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum comme indiqué dans le lien suivant [url=au paragraphe 3/3]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html[/url] ?

Ensuite, pourrais-tu nous indiquer 

- le point de montage pour les clés qui fonctionnent

- quels sont les systèmes de fichiers des clés qui fonctionnent et les FS des clés qui échouent

- ton /etc/fstab contient-il quelque chose pour les médias type clés ?

Cdt,

Duf

----------

## diascorn

Merci pour le recadrage du titre.

Pour les clés qui fonctionnent, le point de montage est /media/<label>

Ce point de montage est créé automatiquement à l'insertion de la clé. 

Pour les clés qui ne sont pas visibles au montage, rien n'est créé dans /media.

Les différentes clés que j'ai essayées sont en Fat16 ou en Fat32 

Le fichier /etc/fstab ne contient rien concernant l'Usb, je n'y ai fait apparaître que les partition du disque.

D'après les essais que j'ai faits aujourd'hui, la marque des clés n'intervient pas, par contre le label semble une condition de l'automontage : une clé sans label ne provoque pas la création d'une entrée dans /dev/disk/by-label, alors qu'une clé avec label fait créer une entrée (par exemple /dev/disk/by-label/KINGSTON), qui est un lien vers /dev/sdb1.

Je soupçonne que dbus ou nautilus sont en cause.

Ambroise

----------

## DuF

J'aurai regardé aussi du côté d'udev vu que t'arrives à monter les clés manuellement donc en créant un fichier de règles pour les clés qui se montent pas toutes seules ça devrait le faire, un truc dans ce genre là : 

```
ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][1-9]", DRIVERS=="sd", RUN+="/bin/mount /dev/$name"
```

Après y a peut être mieux à faire, je ne suis pas spécialiste du sujet.

@+

----------

## diascorn

Udev est bien en cause ; j'essaie d'écrire une règle à partir de la ligne que tu m'indiques.

Pour le fait que la clé apparaisse sur le bureau, c'est fait semble-t-il par un processus utilisateur du nom de gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor, qui lui a besoin que la clé ait un label.

Ambroise

----------

